# Priceless



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

Game tickets: $300
Room in Columbus: $200
Gas to Auburn and back: $100
Beer: $100

Watching my Tigers end Georgia's first chance of a National Championship .....PRICELESS!!!!!!! WDE!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...




As a fellow Auburn fan, You are making mistakes.   

#1 Why are you staying in Columbus Georgia for anything?

#2 - Stop drinking beer.  Move on.

#3 - We didnt end anything.  UGA is in the exact same position they were in before arriving in Auburn on Saturday.  If they win in Atlanta, they are in the playoffs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...





You know what's priceless, is how dumb some folks are that think they ended anything for UGA.. That game didn't decide jack. Our ticket is already punched for Atlanta.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> As a fellow Auburn fan, You are making mistakes.
> 
> #1 Why are you staying in Columbus Georgia for anything?
> 
> ...



Spots, Swinehog is a troll. He only comes in here AFTER Auburn wins a game. ONLY! Which means, he hasn't been in here for a while.

My guess is he was flushed out of the swamp after all the rain we had last week...


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Spots, Swinehog is a troll. He only comes in here AFTER Auburn wins a game. ONLY! Which means, he hasn't been in here for a while.
> 
> My guess is he was flushed out of the swamp after all the rain we had last week...



He picked a good username!   

The only thing this game did for either team was to keep Auburn's hopes alive.  Georgia is in the SEC championship, but Auburn has to beat Alabama to go.  Quite a daunting task.


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

*Pricless*

Ummm...Columbus is right down the road from Auburn..Have you ever been to a game.. Yeah they ended their march guaranteed... You don't drink beer? The wife take your man card?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Ummm...Columbus is right down the road from Auburn..Have you ever been to a game.. Yeah they ended their march guaranteed... You don't drink beer? The wife take your man card?





Asking Spots if he's ever been to a game.. Wow, some folks are just clueless..

As far as a "man card".. Didn't you have to give yours up and now have to hunt pigs with a dog cause you can't kill a pig on your own?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

We all know how "manly" you have to be to sit around and watch a bunch of dogs get chewed up while running pigs..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

just like the rest of the barners who only support their team if they are winning. otherwise yall scatter just like the fsu rats when their team tanked.


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm a AU fan year around.. I just like trolling you 2 goobers cause yall on here all the time. Do yall date or something? Just wondering by the way yall always take up for each either and Browning Slayer's stand on dog hunting....talk to you boy's after the SEC Championship loss...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> I'm a AU fan year around.. I just like trolling you 2 goobers cause yall on here all the time. Do yall date or something? Just wondering by the way yall always take up for each either and Browning Slayer's stand on dog hunting....talk to you boy's after the SEC Championship loss...



Whatever makes you feel better about yourself.. Low self esteem is hard on folks or so I hear.. As far as a Auburn fan year round, that's laughable.. Is it because you have an Auburn tag on your $2,000 Toyota? Real fans don't go into hiding like you do.. Funny, your last Auburn thread in here was back in 2014.. Move along Bandwagonner.. Move along.. The rain waters should be getting lower back in the swamp for ya..


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

*Trout*

U should meet me under the bridge at West Fort Chattooga this year so I can school ya on some trout fishing too. Ill take a Blue Fox spinner and load down my $2000 Toyota LOL....That's funny, you where close though.. I got Ford hunting truck but  I do ride around in a Toyota  4 Runner everyday...It didn't cost no $2000 though.... $2000 yotas and drive them for 10 years, now those where the days...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> talk to you boy's after the SEC Championship loss...



We are actually playing in the SECCG. Auburn isn't.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> U should meet me under the bridge at West Fort Chattooga this year so I can school ya on some trout fishing too. Ill take a Blue Fox spinner and load down my $2000 Toyota


With 8 fish?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> U should meet me under the bridge at West Fort Chattooga this year so I can school ya on some trout fishing too. Ill take a Blue Fox spinner and load down my $2000 Toyota LOL....That's funny, you where close though.. I got Ford hunting truck but  I do ride around in a Toyota  4 Runner everyday...It didn't cost no $2000 though.... $2000 yotas and drive them for 10 years, now those where the days...





I KNEW IT! You admit to hanging out under bridges! TROLL!

Yeah, a Blue Fox Spinner is not going to catch the Trout I'm after..  I bet you got a secret weapon for Trout fishing and it involves the use of a can opener.. and it's yellow and comes in a can.. 

As far as "schooling"... I think you would have done better in life if you would have at least finished up to 8th grade..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 13, 2017)

elfiii said:


> We are actually playing in the SECCG. Auburn isn't.



you tellem elfiiiii.  good to see you up and about and keeping slayerthug and the rest of these unwashed in line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Coenen said:


> With 8 fish?



Stockers to boot!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> You dang right I catch stockers!!!



Most beginners do! They follow trout trucks around & use corn.. And you are going to school me..  The trout I chase eat the ones you catch.. 

My 9 year old son would take you to the wood shed on a trout stream.. 

Keep showing us all those "smarts" you claim to have..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You're just gonna out that information out there on a public forum? It's a bold strategy, Cotton.




Come on... He's smart...


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

Hahaha..that picture is funny.. You are sir are an absolute riot.. I done got bored again, Ill holler at ya'll probably next year or the next..You boys always make for interesting time now and again..
Browning Slayer, keep your head up and keep reaching for the stars son.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You're just gonna put that information out there on a public forum? It's a bold strategy, Cotton.



 He's a keyboard master. He'd run if anyone actually showed up


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on... He's smart...



I bet he owns a double barreled slingshot


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I bet he owns a double barreled slingshot



I know he goes through dogs faster than Tennessee goes through coaches..


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 13, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know he goes through dogs faster than Tennessee goes through coaches..



Daddy's money probably helps pay for them all


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 13, 2017)

All right guys keep it clean. I've had to clean up a few things in this thread. You all know the rules follow them............


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Hahaha..that picture is funny.. You are sir are an absolute riot.. I done got bored again, Ill holler at ya'll probably next year or the next..You boys always make for interesting time now and again..
> Browning Slayer, keep your head up and keep reaching for the stars son.



Prolly be more like 5 years.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 13, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Ummm...Columbus is right down the road from Auburn..Have you ever been to a game.. Yeah they ended their march guaranteed... You don't drink beer? The wife take your man card?





Cause Columbus sucks thats why.   



And no , I have never been to a game.  Tell me about it.


The wife basically took everything away from me 30 years ago so if she has my man card, I would imagine it has expired.  

No, I dont typically drink a lot of beer.  I prefer things of the stranger taste.


----------



## Swineqhog (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh come on now...why LanierSpot are we crossed.. I was just funning with you boys that's all...you're right Columbus does suck though...Nice Wild Wings though.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2017)

#fairweatherswineqhog.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Oh come on now...why LanierSpot are we crossed.. I was just funning with you boys that's all...you're right Columbus does suck though...Nice Wild Wings though.



Ummmm, probably cause your Trolling is showing the trailer trash bandwagon side of Auburn fans and making his beloved Tigers look bad? 

We see plenty of Fairweatherfans in here and you are exactly the ones we don't care for. You scream "War Eagle" but leave when the going gets tough.

That's why you haven't started a stupid thread like this since 2014..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> We see plenty of Fairweatherfans in here and you are exactly the ones we don't care for.





Not just Auburn.   I have seen more UGA fans lately than ever.  Well, before Sunday morning that is.   

It happens to every team.   WE have all seen it and all teams are hit by it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Not just Auburn.   I have seen more UGA fans lately than ever.  Well, before Sunday morning that is.
> 
> It happens to every team.   WE have all seen it and all teams are hit by it



It's funny what winning brings out in people. I saw the increase when Richt started the trend and by the 4th game, I saw more UGA flags flying then during Richt's tenure. You can throw them all in. Last year when the Falcons were about to go to the Super Bowl it was crazy. The day after it was over it was a ghost town.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2017)

Bama fan here. We are 10-0 right now and I don't post much in the good times or bad. The only time I like to post is when bad things are happening in Tennessee. Seems like that is more frequent than not and it has even gotten a bit old. I used to like some friendly banter with one LSU member but he has been dismissed  on numerous occasions from here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2017)

hes still here.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2017)

Figured he and the real Les Miles road off into the sunset with their grape Kool-Aid, a case of corndogs and a fading memory of the last time LSU beat Bama.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2017)

fairhope said:


> Bama fan here. We are 10-0 right now and I don't post much in the good times or bad. The only time I like to post is when bad things are happening in Tennessee. Seems like that is more frequent than not and it has even gotten a bit old. I used to like some friendly banter with one LSU member but he has been dismissed  on numerous occasions from here.





sup Fairhope...  Longtime no see.   I dont post here often either.   hope you are dong well.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> sup Fairhope...  Longtime no see.   I dont post here often either.   hope you are dong well.



Doing well. Just getting older by the day. Your boys are looking good and have me a bit nervous. Hopefully we can get some guys healthy and give you all a game. Good luck.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 14, 2017)

fairhope said:


> The only time I like to post is when bad things are happening in Tennessee.



At least all of us can agree on something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> At least all of us can agree on something.



I can usually draw him out when I go to bashing the Vols..


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 14, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I can usually draw him out when I go to bashing the Vols..



Some of the best work on this forum is when you are getting after them.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2017)

fairhope said:


> Doing well. Just getting older by the day. Your boys are looking good and have me a bit nervous. Hopefully we can get some guys healthy and give you all a game. Good luck.




I hear you.  Me too.  I work more now for some reason   


Looking forward to the game.  I expect a major scene down on the plains next Saturday.   We are finally starting to play well now so maybe we can do a little better against you guys


----------



## Throwback (Nov 14, 2017)

War eagle !

From a fan that ain't skeered!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

#fairweatherswineqhog


----------



## Horns (Dec 2, 2017)

Eagles got roasted


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...



Have you left the forum? You got TATOOED tonight and guess who gets to go home?....Couldn’t have happened to a better bunch!!!


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Throwback said:


> War eagle !
> 
> From a fan that ain't skeered!



What about the Tigers? Oh that’s right y’all can’t make up your mind what you are...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...



Fify


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

Where is Swineqhog??


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where is Swineqhog??


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where is Swineqhog??



My guess, at the bottom of a mason jar.


----------



## mikesjk8 (Dec 2, 2017)

auburn5.jpg


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2017)

Priceless

 Beating the snot out of Auburn.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...



Any other bold predictions genius boy?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> :



Swineqhog... I made my this one for you!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

All I hear is "crickets" in here..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 4, 2017)

Karma is a female K9 and you should make sure not to run that soup cooler too much..... Ask your coach how that worked out for him. Lol......


----------



## Swineqhog (Dec 4, 2017)

*Hello!*

Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 4, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..



Want some cheese to go with that whine? After the 1st Qtr y'all were our female dog and everybody knows it.


----------



## BBond (Dec 4, 2017)

While I agree GT is an easy team for most.  UGA is their number 1 rival and thus get their hardest played game every year.  Also, it is not an easy game from a physical standpoint.

They chop block constantly and almost every year UGA lose a DL because of it.

Sometimes the W-L of an opponent does not tell you the physicality of the opponent.

Assumptions can be trouble.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..



#fairweatherswineqhog

Lol. Excuses are like ....... well you know!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 4, 2017)

Just admit it.  Your team got Kirb stomped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

John Cooper said:


> Just admit it.  Your team got Kirb stomped.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..



Nah, I just knew you wouldn't come back in here without a reminder. You only pop in here when Auburn wins and well, that didn't happen this go around.. 

Nothing better than crushing Auburns dreams, year after year, after year, after year...


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats to the pups. Haven't had much free time lately to post, but ya'll played a heck of a game.


----------



## tcward (Dec 10, 2017)

Swineqhog said:


> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..



Wanna come up with better excuses? Only one beat up I saw..#21. Oh, but I forgot...he’s all you got.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...






I bet you could guess what's even more priceless..

A trash talking Barner, that counts his chickens before they hatch.. Then go on to get stomped by UGA in the SEC Championship only to return to Atlanta to get beat by a high school team...


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you could guess what's even more priceless..
> 
> A trash talking Barner, that counts his chickens before they hatch.. Then go on to get stomped by UGA in the SEC Championship only to return to Atlanta to get beat by a high school team...



Spot on Browny.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 2, 2018)

WDE


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

#fairweatherswineqhog 

He done gone and disappeared like that other guy #fairweathermantrey


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 2, 2018)

Priceless 
Auburn coach’s new contract extension 
Enjoy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I bet you could guess what's even more priceless..
> 
> A trash talking Barner, that counts his chickens before they hatch.. Then go on to get stomped by UGA in the SEC Championship only to return to Atlanta to get beat by a high school team...



There's nothing finer than watching trolls stick their foot in their mouth!


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's nothing finer than watching trolls stick their foot in their mouth!


My main man Slayer!! Now why would you go and bring up old stuff. I though that over the last 12 months you and I had healed our broken relationship...I've changed my ways of trolling...Honest Injun[/QUOTE]


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...



You know what else is Priceless... Watching you crawl back under your bridge after ANY loss by Auburn.

What's the excuse for the Barners losing Saturday? The 2 turnovers? Over 100 yards in penalties? 4-12 3rd down conversion?  

How about a poor performance and bad coaching? Which you guys signed a contract extension with..


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 17, 2018)

Auburn needs a cupcake schedule like UGA then they would be fine! Congratulations beating Middle Tenn!!! It was like watching someone pistol whip a blind kid...


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Auburn needs a cupcake schedule like UGA then they would be fine! Congratulations beating Middle Tenn!!! It was like watching someone pistol whip a blind kid...


Because Liberty, Alabama State and Southern Miss are quality opponents?

I hope you don’t pull a muscle climbing up on that high horse. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Because Liberty, Alabama State and Southern Miss are quality opponents?
> 
> I hope you don’t pull a muscle climbing up on that high horse. ?




He's still got a strained neck & tongue muscle from last years SEC Championship game..


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 17, 2018)

Awww that's sweet, you two teaming up and all....


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Awww that's sweet, you two teaming up and all....


We aren't teaming up. It just happens we both simultaneously noticed you are a bit of a hypocrite.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Awww that's sweet, you two teaming up and all....




Too bad Auburn can't learn how to play like a team.  

By the way 28 to 7 ain't from a clock.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Awww that's sweet, you two teaming up and all....




Teaming up??  

No need to team up when you provide the gun and an unlimited supply of ammo. All we do is pull the trigger and watch your foot fly into your mouth.


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 17, 2018)

Heeyyy.. is that you and MudDuckers foot?!?! Kind of weird for my liking but in todays world, who am I to judge...Good for you


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Heeyyy.. is that you and MudDuckers foot?!?! Kind of weird for my liking but in todays world, who am I to judge...Good for you


3/10


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 17, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Kind of weird for my liking




For being someone that doesn't like to stick his foot in his mouth, you sure do it. A lot.


----------



## Swineqhog (Sep 17, 2018)

You sir, are a daisy...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 17, 2018)

Glad to see the whining doesn't stop with the broadcast team White and Bramblett. I have never heard such whining on the radio from "professionals". Auburn fans should be embarrassed by those two clowns. If you get a chance listen to the last 6 minutes of the broadcast.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> .....PRICELESS!!!!!!! WDE!!!




Ya know what else is Priceless? Watching your SEC Championship dreams go down in flames and we're not even half way thru the season...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 8, 2018)

And what's going to be even worse is if the Barners let the Vols end their 0-11 SEC loss record..   

Man, I hate the Vols and the Barners.. This season is great so far!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's going to be even worse is if the Barners let the Vols end their 0-11 SEC loss record..
> 
> Man, I hate the Vols and the Barners.. This season is great so far!


yes it is


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Heeyyy.. is that you and MudDuckers foot?!?! Kind of weird for my liking but in todays world, who am I to judge...Good for you



It was my foot, it would be a picture of a foot contacting with a rear end at high speed!  Kind of like what happened to your wartiggers this weekend against Mississippi State.  I think they watched last year's SEC championship game film to see how it is done when kicking Auburn rear.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what's going to be even worse is if the Barners let the Vols end their 0-11 SEC loss record..
> 
> Man, I hate the Vols and the Barners.. This season is great so far!




Well, another "Priceless" day that was. Watching the Barners lose to the Vols..

Where is ol Swinehog? Losing bug got his tongue?


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 5, 2018)

Looking forward to the Dogs kicking some swine this weekend.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 5, 2018)

You know it takes a Vol to be a glutton for punishment. He been gone. Barners can't deal with that kind of negativity in their life. And I'll save ya a little typing:
DAILY VOLS SUCK, SCORING MORE AGAINST BAMA THAN CHARLOTTE!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 5, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You know it takes a Vol to be a glutton for punishment. He been gone. Barners can't deal with that kind of negativity in their life. And I'll save ya a little typing:
> DAILY VOLS SUCK, SCORING MORE AGAINST BAMA THAN CHARLOTTE!!


Pruitt will get em turned around. If they will give him time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT... Georgia's cupcake schedule played out for them. Thanks to Browning Slayer for PM me and checking on me.. I knew deep down you really liked me..




Where you hiding #FairweatherSwinehog??


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where you hiding #FairweatherSwinehog??



Be easy on him, he probably had to go work in some questionable ways to help the other Barners pay off that $32 million buyout


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> Game tickets: $300
> Room in Columbus: $200
> Gas to Auburn and back: $100
> Beer: $100
> ...


Priceless.... Shutting you up for the last 2 meetings and continuing to crush your only chance at trolling! We got ourselves  a streak going on against Auburn!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 11, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Where you hiding #FairweatherSwinehog??


This^^


----------



## paulpaul (Nov 12, 2018)

Is Swinehog the guy that picks out Scam Newtons outfits?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 12, 2018)

paulpaul said:


> Is Swinehog the guy that picks out Scam Newtons outfits?


Probably wears them too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Probably wears them too




Swinehog wears Browning Slayer pajama's..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2018)

Swine hog be absent


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Swine hog be absent




Oh no he isn't.. He was here at 6:50 this morning.. He's just too scared to post!

#FairweatherHogswine..


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no he isn't.. He was here at 6:50 this morning.. He's just too scared to post!
> 
> #FairweatherHogswine..


If I were a Barn fan, I’d hide too....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


>


Like I said in another thread.. It's what trolls do when they have nothing else!   

I love it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I said in another thread.. It's what trolls do when they have nothing else!
> 
> I love it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 17, 2018)

Big win today swine. Y'all looked like barn burners tonight


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> *Hello!*
> 
> Nice to see you ladies were missing me so much..UGA played pretty good. AU was just beat up too bad..Remember they played  #1 Alabama last week while UGA played GT...



So... Fast forward another season.. What was Auburn's excuse for getting their rear handed to them by Kirby?

Good luck playing Purdue in the Music City Bowl..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Purdue!!!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

Dawgs gonna beat bama!



Lol


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

Dawgs gonna win the "first loser bowl"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs gonna win the "first loser bowl"



Sugar will be falling from the sky...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Dawgs have out scored Auburn by 38 points in the last 2 games....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs have out scored Auburn by 38 points in the last 2 games....




And then the Morons gave Gus a raise and an extension!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

Dawgs haven't beaten ALabama since 2007. 

Oklahoma has a 1-0 record against Saban. Maybe the committee got it right after all

Next year.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs haven't beaten ALabama since 2007.
> 
> Oklahoma has a 1-0 record against Saban. Maybe the committee got it right after all
> 
> Next year.......




Too bad you have to try and ride Bama's win over the Dawgs cause your Tigers can't!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

its not my fault y'all were planning on the playoffs before you played Alabama


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

I keep telling yall to worry about the next game first


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

Speaking of auburn 
LSU only beat us by one point this year


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

TO be the man you got to beat the man and y'all can't 

Georgia choke dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Speaking of auburn
> LSU only beat us by one point this year



And y'all still want to fire your coach.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

Y'all better be getting ready for dem longhorns


----------



## elfiii (Dec 7, 2018)

Throwback said:


> Y'all better be getting ready for dem longhorns



CKS will have them ready to play.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 7, 2018)

Why are so many FSU and Auburn fans trying to pick at the DAWGS?  Because their teams ain't relevant any more.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 7, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Why are so many FSU and Auburn fans trying to pick at the DAWGS?  Because their teams ain't relevant any more.





Dawg fans keep bumping this up when they lose


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawg fans keep bumping this up when they lose


We keep bumping this cause the Dawgs own Auburn.. And you Barners can't say anything cause you're living in our shadow..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Speaking of auburn
> LSU only beat us by one point this year



Speaking of Auburn..
they lost to the Vols..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 20, 2019)

elfiii said:


> CKS will have them ready to play.



???


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2019)

Slayer, who was it that beat Auburn


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 20, 2019)

elfiii said:


> CKS will have them ready to play.


not if they play bama; thug?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 20, 2019)

Roll Dawgs! Hey 6 I think Clemson just scored again.....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2020)

Go Dawgs crushing Auburn Tiger's...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2020)

Priceless:

Watching Auburn lose to UGA and Bama and watching a troll get what he’s got coming to him.

See ya next season @Swineqhog.... Enjoy the crow! You’ll be consuming it for the next 10 months!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 29, 2020)

Did Auburn get off the bus in T town yesterday?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did Auburn get off the bus in T town yesterday?



Barners probably wish the game was cancelled due to Covid.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Priceless:
> 
> Watching Auburn lose to UGA and Bama and watching a troll get what he’s got coming to him.
> 
> See ya next season @Swineqhog.... Enjoy the crow! You’ll be consuming it for the next 10 months!



And this AFTER whining to the league about when they played these games and getting UGA moved to the front of the season.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 29, 2020)

Priceless...
Gus Malzahn out.
 Even Colin cowherd got it wrong. He thought he would last till the end of the season.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 29, 2020)

Are you saying he's fired as of now?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 29, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Are you saying he's fired as of now?



 I must have jumped on the unsubstantiated rumour. Can't find anything about it on the internet.
Mia culpa.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 29, 2020)

All good just making sure. I didn't find anything either.  It's for sure coming though


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 30, 2020)

Maybe they will let the genius author of this meat head thread pick the new coach, we can only hope so.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2020)

The most priceless thing of all....

Calling me out, only to have me bump a thread over and over and over and over and over and over... just to rub Swine's face in it...

That's worth the price of admission every time. See ya next year, SWINE!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> I must have jumped on the unsubstantiated rumour. Can't find anything about it on the internet.
> Mia culpa.


That's my fault big man! It's going to happen, any... day... second... minute...


Can't believe it has happened yet..

Oh wait... That's after Auburn gave him an extension.... 

Auburn=Tennessee Vols of the West..

Those sorry Barners actually let Tennessee break their SEC losing streak. Thats another reason its so funny to see them flipping around in a mud puddle acting like a fish out of water.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Purdue!!!


Moving up in the world!!

Yep! UPSWING!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2021)




----------

